# JavaEE Anwendung Testen



## GeraldVonRiva (1. Feb 2017)

Hallo,

ich entwickle zur Zeit eine JavaEE Anwendung in einem WildFly 10.1.0 . Diese besteht aus einer "war" (Frontend) und einer SessionEJB (Backend). Dabei ist das Interface der SessionBean in einer extra "jar" geschrieben und als Modul im WildFly eingerichtet. Hintergrund ist der das die SessionBean in mehreren "war" Dateien benötigt wird.

Nun möchten wir zu dieser Anwendung einige Test schreiben. Die Test sollen aber nur das Frontend umfassen. Ich habe noch keine Test im JavaEE Umfeld geschrieben und bin dabei erst einmal auf Arquillian aufmerksam geworden.

Ist dieses Framework für den vorgesehenen Fall zu gebrauchen? Wenn ja hätte vllt. jemand eine gutes Tutorial? Bin zur zeit leider auf noch kein wirklich gutes Tutorial gestolpert.

mfg

Gerald


----------

